# The upgrade bug.



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm looking at used Yamaha AVRs and I can pick up an RX-A2000 for $300. I looked at the specs and it dawned on me that it doesn't support Dolby Atmos... That started with the xx40 series. SInce I have all PSBs, I looked at the asking price for their
Imagine XA Dolby Atmos speakers. Asking price is $700 which I find absurdly expensive. They got solid reviews but $700? .

For those of you who went with Atmos? Did you find it a game changer over 7.1? The Atmos configuration would be for my main system in the basement. I would swap out the RX-V1300 for a xx40 series or higher AVR...which in turn would swap out my AVR in the bedroom which is pre HDMI.


----------



## powerlifter405 (Jul 28, 2013)

Over on AVS forum I've read plenty of post where guys LOVED going w/ atmos. I've read a few others that said, WTF?! I think it is subjective as anything beyond 7.1 is manipulated in the AVR, from what I've read. The current recording standards w/ THX, etc are only in 7.1 anything beyond is your AVR duplicating the sound/manipulating it, etc.. Things may be different now as that was about 2 years ago but fwiw, the more speaker surface area you have, especially w/ quality components, you may simply broaden your sound stage. IE, You are just becoming more immersed. I will bump up from 5.1 to 7.1 later in the year simply for that purpose. I just want better sound coverage. 

Chane, JTR, PSA and a few others offer some try before you buy/refund minus one way shipping so that is an option. 
I was told by @Jon Lane the importance of getting the best AVR you can buy as that is the 1st step in getting the best out of your system. If your AVR is lacking, the lesser quality signal going to your top tier speakers, is still only mediocre at best. I went from a Denon to a Sherbourn at Jon Lane's suggestion and I have not regretted it at all. It is arguably the a great contributor to the SQ i'm hearing. The Arx sounded good w/ the Denon at low volume but the SQ in AVR was night and day. 
Judging by your AVR signature, you enjoy your music and movie but if you're wanting to step up your game, you know as well as I you can expect to spend some $$ to do it right.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

The only upgrade would be to a Yamaha AVR with Atmos capability and the Atmos speaker modules. The room is rather small ..


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

powerlifter405 said:


> Over on AVS forum I've read plenty of post where guys LOVED going w/ atmos. I've read a few others that said, WTF?! I think it is subjective as anything beyond 7.1 is manipulated in the AVR, from what I've read. The current recording standards w/ THX, etc are only in 7.1 anything beyond is your AVR duplicating the sound/manipulating it, etc.. Things may be different now as that was about 2 years ago but fwiw, the more speaker surface area you have, especially w/ quality components, you may simply broaden your sound stage. IE, You are just becoming more immersed. I will bump up from 5.1 to 7.1 later in the year simply for that purpose. I just want better sound coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A big reason some people are like wtf? IMO, is poor setup mixed with unrealistic expectations. 

Actually no, beyond 7.1 is not simply your AVR duplicating anything. Mixing in Atmos/DTS-X is very much different than it used to be. Object based mixing is not being utilized to its full potential, yet, but is definitely different. 
Here’s some reading if you’re interested. 
https://www.dolby.com/us/en/technol...tmos-home-theater-installation-guidelines.pdf
This one is more about the history and how Atmos came to be. Pretty cool. 
https://www.dolby.com/us/en/technol...t-generation-audio-for-cinema-white-paper.pdf


----------



## powerlifter405 (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll have to read those to get caught up w/ the times. It does make sense that poor set up or expecting more than what is there contributes to a lot of less than likable outcomes.

Do you think that technology both from an AVR standpoint and mixing standpoint, the adding of atmos is really worth it or do we wait a bit longer to get everyone on board?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

powerlifter405 said:


> I'll have to read those to get caught up w/ the times. It does make sense that poor set up or expecting more than what is there contributes to a lot of less than likable outcomes.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that technology both from an AVR standpoint and mixing standpoint, the adding of atmos is really worth it or do we wait a bit longer to get everyone on board?




Well, IMO there is nothing to wait for. Home Atmos has been available since 2014 iirc, and there are hundreds of titles in Atmos(some only on 4K which is STOOOOOOOPID). Not sure about dtsx, but it’s also pretty high. Auro 3d was basically doa so nothing to do there. Plus, Dolby surround(DSU) and dtsNX upmix any legacy content all the way down to 2ch. So imo, there’s no reason not to. One thing I love about Atmos, Aside from the XYZ object tracking is how much better the spacial stuff is. I mean it’s seamless, and the room is just gone. I am a fan. Now truth be told, as in the past, not all soundtracks are created equally and there are some stinkers. Plus, mixers are still getting used to mixing this way so it should only get better. As long as Disney pulls their head out, and studios loosen the wallet and allow mixers to “work”
Yes. It’s totally worth it. IMO...


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Due to The Upgrade Bug, I've been running Atmos since late 2015. Yamaha RX-A 3040 and Klipsch with up fireing Atmos toppers. Takes a while to get it all setup and dialed in just right (took me a couple years actually because of an open floor plan  the end result is well worth it as far as the sound filling out the space. No need to wait to upgrade, Atmos is everywhere now with Dolby Digital Plus Atmos available in digital streaming.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm rethinking this and perhaps I can live without ATMOS. Both my 5.1 and 6.1 setup sound phenomenal and I'm more than pleased with their sound. I thought maybe another pair of speakers ceiling mounted, or reflected sound off the ceiling would add another dimension to it. You guys saw pics of my main system in the basement. I wonder if the room is too small to support ATMOS. If I were to forgo atmos, I may just pick up an AVR that does 4K pass through.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm running 5.1.2 Atmos in a small room.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

Atmos and DTS:X soundtracks are mostly because studios won't pay for human engineers to create properly immersive soundtracks. All you have to do to confirm this is to turn off the "low" channels and listen only to the height channels. Most of the time the immersive tracks are worthless. One movie had precisely 5 seconds of several musical instruments in the height channels and nothing else for the other 2 hours. Not having a larger space won't help things. There have been very few movies released with decent immersive soundtracks, but there are a few. Finding them is not easy because most people who "review" discs either dont even have immersive sound or they are so non-discerning that they can't tell what they are or arent hearing. Widescreen Review is reliable, but other reviews i've seen are questionable... not that I have seen every disc review ever written.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

What movie?


----------



## Sal1950 (Jun 8, 2016)

Da Wiz said:


> Atmos and DTS:X soundtracks are mostly because studios won't pay for human engineers to create properly immersive soundtracks. All you have to do to confirm this is to turn off the "low" channels and listen only to the height channels. Most of the time the immersive tracks are worthless. One movie had precisely 5 seconds of several musical instruments in the height channels and nothing else for the other 2 hours. Not having a larger space won't help things. There have been very few movies released with decent immersive soundtracks, but there are a few. Finding them is not easy because most people who "review" discs either dont even have immersive sound or they are so non-discerning that they can't tell what they are or arent hearing. Widescreen Review is reliable, but other reviews i've seen are questionable... not that I have seen every disc review ever written.


Not sure what your expecting but most Atmos/DTS-S overhead content will be very subtle. How much in real life are sounds coming at you from overhead when your indoors? Maybe a bit more outdoors but still limited except in certain situations. But get into some action/adventure films and things change. Try Kong-Skull Island, The Meg, or Rampage off the top of my head. I found the addition of a 4 speaker Atmos configuration to my 5.2 rig well worth the investment.
YMMV


----------

